# Multi-Level DDD



## hamlinr2005 (Oct 29, 2015)

If a patient were to have degenerative disc disease of the lumbar spine at L3-4, L4-5, L5-S1 which ICD-10 code/codes would you assign?

M51.36 is just the lumbar region which would include the L3-L5.
M51.37 is lumbosacral which would include the L5-S1.

So would you code both or just one? Debate going on amongst us coders.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## amymeyers01 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Multi-level DDD*

I code both since you have the documentation to justify both codes.

Hope this helps!
Amy Meyers, CPC


----------



## hamlinr2005 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you so much! I asked the question to the AAPC coder who taught our ICD-10 boot camp class after I posted here and she said only use M51.37 based on what she knows. Oh the confusion continues


----------



## MeanderingMichigander (Mar 28, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but I was looking into this same issue!

I found this article:  *Coding Notes for DDD in ICD-10*

...which seems to support the 'follow the documentation' argument.

If anyone else has any info on this, please jump in!


----------



## amyjph (Apr 5, 2019)

This is a common question. While the cervical disc disorders section in ICD-10-CM has a note that states to code to the most superior level of the disorder, the thoracic, thoracolumbar & lumbosacral section does not have this note. It has been my understanding that both are coded if documented using your example.


----------

